# money for school



## Guest (Dec 15, 1999)

I had to leave my job because the pain from the FM was too much. Does anyone know of any program for retaining or government grant money to go back school?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome trespasser. You could try looking under Government Offices, State in your phone book and look for Vocational Rehabilitation, Division Of. If you explain your situation, they may be able to get you into testing at a Technical School to help to find out what you might be qualified, or trained for through perhaps an Adult Learning Center. You may be able to get free Computor, Math, English or other classes there. Employment Agencies also have computor tutoring programs that may be helpful. I have found some help through these programs. Another route is to apply for disability which is difficult to get. It is hard to measure pain (subjective). There are disability lawyers who might be able to fight your case if necessary. There was a woman at our fibro meeting who had testing through an Arthritis center that was able to help her case. Good luck.


----------

